# Finally broke out of my slump!



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Well for the past 3 weeks I have been frustrated, and in a slump with my shooting. I couldn't figure out what I was doing wrong, but as is typically the case the more frustrated I got the worse my shooting got.

I started the season off so good, shooting scores I would have paid to shoot last year. Then out of no where I hit this wall, and couldn't seem to get off of it. My scores soon regressed back to scores I was shooting last season. They finally bottomed out last week end when I put up a 508. I haven't shot a 508 since my second ever field round. 

I blamed my problem on not having time to practice, but during a round on Saturday I realized what the real problem was. The great start I had this season must have gotten to my head. It seemed like I could shoot with my eyes closed, and still put up a good score (for me anyway) and I just got over confident with my shooting. Rather than taking it one shot at a time, and focusing on making every shot count I just took for grant it that I would score good. My grip got sloppy, my focus ran out, and my follow through died. I stopped doing everything I needed to do in order to put up a decent score.
I realized all this about 3/4 of the way through my round on Saturday. Once I realized it I had to talk myself through the last 5 targets. Reminding myself to just focus on aiming, and getting off a good shot. Once I got myself focused I finished the last 5 targets only dropping 2 points (1 on the bunny:mg. I even shot a 20 4x on the 30 yard target wich has been my arch nemisis all year.

I spent Sunday evening practicing just making good shots and focusing on the X rather than my pin. Made a few minor adjustments to my marks. Then last night I went down to the club to shoot a round. I will admit my A.D.D still got me on a few targets, but my focus was alot better than it had been in several weeks. At the end of the night I was happy with a 533 wich is much better than I have shot in several weeks.
Now I think I'm back in the groove, I just need keep reminding myself to stay focused. So if you see me on the course talking to myself I am not going crazy.

I just feel so much better now that I figured out what was wrong. Nothing more frustrating than shooting alot worse than I know I am capable of shooting, and not knowing why.

Moral of the story: shoot every round 1 arrow at a time, stay focused, and only shoot "good" shots. There is a big difference between confidence, and complacency (sp?).


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

soooo.... shoot first... score second..?? 

that's probably my problem as well. too hung up on my goals for this season...:zip:

and now, our club, has disassembled the range for a total rebuild, it might be a cpl more weeks before its finished...

glad to hear your born-again !!!!!!!

:thumbs_up


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

I think the culprit is likely the indoor round----

It allows you to get away with things that will never fly under field conditions

The best medicine may be to go straight to 80yds when the first clearing of the weather starts------

That will get our heads straight in a hurry----knowing how many hits you were making at the end of the season-----and not being satisified 'til that was achieved again---

And spend an entire practice day there 1 out of 5 outings

No place better to see your smallest errors 'cept maybe 90m

Good shoot'n


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Glad you found it Bow, lots of good stuff there,, 80yard will humble you to where you can rebuild from. 

I was at a tournament this weekend best group of folks I think I have ever shot with. I was humble had a good focus, having a good time on my way to a PB then got to bs'ing with a guy and lost my focus just long enough to not set my sight correct and then I shot 3 complacent shots afterwords, but considering all i still felt real good just knowing its there, seems I always shoot my best when I stay humble.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

C Doyle 88 said:


> I think the culprit is likely the indoor round----
> 
> It allows you to get away with things that will never fly under field conditions
> 
> ...




Wasn't due to indoors. I started the outdoor season right where I left off last year (519) and shot good for about a month hitting PB after PB. then it all fell apart I shot a 517 then a 511 then a 508. I just got over confident with all the good scores I was shooting at the begining of the season that I stopped doing the little things that lead to good scores IE focus, execute, follow through ect..... 
Basically I just got lazy. I was shooting so good I quit trying to shoot "good"


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I hear ya....I have been doing the same thing. My first round this year with no marks was above my avg from last year....I think we counted at least 20 points I dropped because if marks....

But then my last two rounds have been in the toliet....its all focus. 

Glad you got your groove back....now if I can get back in mine


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I hear ya....I have been doing the same thing. My first round this year with no marks was above my avg from last year....I think we counted at least 20 points I dropped because if marks....
> 
> But then my last two rounds have been in the toliet....its all focus.
> 
> Glad you got your groove back....now if I can get back in mine




I am seriously thinking about hanging an index card on my riser that says 
"focus, execute, follow through"
I am litterally talking myself through the shot at every stake just so I remember to do everything right (it's amazing just how fast bad habits set in) 
I dropped most of my points yesterday on the targets I forgot to talk myself through (and target #4 wich for some reason I have shot that target BAD every time I shoot at MAC)

I know I have better rounds in me, but after the 508 last week I can be thrilled with a 533 for now. I just need to practice doing it right every shot again.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I just wish I could find a set of marks that hold out. I shoot a few from different distances, and when I load it in AA, nothing is close. Last night I downloaded OT2, loaded my data, put in some marks, and what do ya know....not even close again. Hopefully I can get it figured out soon...real soon!!!!!!!!! I know the marks I got are good, cause I can hold 8 in the X @ 20YDS, and 8 in the X/dot at 80YDS. Even the other distances I shoot are the same way.


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

archerpap said:


> I just wish I could find a set of marks that hold out. I shoot a few from different distances, and when I load it in AA, nothing is close. Last night I downloaded OT2, loaded my data, put in some marks, and what do ya know....not even close again. Hopefully I can get it figured out soon...real soon!!!!!!!!! I know the marks I got are good, cause I can hold 8 in the X @ 20YDS, and 8 in the X/dot at 80YDS. Even the other distances I shoot are the same way.


Try shooting at 30 yards to many variables at 20 and try shooting at a 1" line not a dot you may be surprised how well your marks turn out.. course i cant see a 1"line at 80 yards now days so i shoot at a 2" line back there


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

oh, I got marks from 20-80....still no good.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> I just wish I could find a set of marks that hold out. I shoot a few from different distances, and when I load it in AA, nothing is close. Last night I downloaded OT2, loaded my data, put in some marks, and what do ya know....not even close again. Hopefully I can get it figured out soon...real soon!!!!!!!!! I know the marks I got are good, cause I can hold 8 in the X @ 20YDS, and 8 in the X/dot at 80YDS. Even the other distances I shoot are the same way.


Stop using 20yds.... If you build your setup in OT2 you only need to use ONE mark....if there is a difference between what you say your marks are and what the program is telling you they are....it won't be more then a couple of clicks one way or the other.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Stop using 20yds.... If you build your setup in OT2 you only need to use ONE mark....if there is a difference between what you say your marks are and what the program is telling you they are....it won't be more then a couple of clicks one way or the other.


What mark are YOU recommending. I've tried a few, and the middle yardages are WAY out, we are talking almost a full turn out. I can live with 2-4 out, but 16-20 out...something is not right. OT2 is new, as I just got it last night.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I have ot2 as well, but for my marks I still cheat, and use the calibrated scales they sale at LAS. 
I shoot in a mark at 30 and a mark at 60 then just find the tape that matches up. From there everything is pretty much right on.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> What mark are YOU recommending. I've tried a few, and the middle yardages are WAY out, we are talking almost a full turn out. I can live with 2-4 out, but 16-20 out...something is not right. OT2 is new, as I just got it last night.


If you have all your marks then use them and don't worry about the programs until you learn them. :wink:

Sounds to me like its just you not knowing OT2....you aren't putting something in right. I use a 65 or 70...but you need to BUILD your setup in the program. 

Have you moved the performance slider?

But I would say if BOTH programs are giving you totally different marks compared to what you have....you are doing something wrong...not the programs.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey Hornet
do you have any FF vanes you would want to sale? I'm going to build a set of arrows that actually spine right, but I want to try these 187's you're always raving about.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> If you have all your marks then use them and don't worry about the programs until you learn them. :wink:
> 
> Sounds to me like its just you not knowing OT2....you aren't putting something in right. I use a 65 or 70...but you need to BUILD your setup in the program.
> 
> ...


I'll have to play with them after work tonight. The biggest thing I've noticed is, the arrow speed. My chrono tells me 282, theirs tells me 272. All the info I've loaded about my bow is correct, and changed the set ups where need be. I'll print out some marks, and see how close they are tomorrow.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

archerpap said:


> I'll have to play with them after work tonight. The biggest thing I've noticed is, the arrow speed. My chrono tells me 282, theirs tells me 272. All the info I've loaded about my bow is correct, and changed the set ups where need be. I'll print out some marks, and see how close they are tomorrow.


you need to slide the performance bar or manually enter speed, and arrow weight.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Maybe he was wearin the secret hinky teddy to see if it really worked?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> Maybe he was wearin the secret hinky teddy to see if it really worked?




obviously you haven't seen me in person lol. If hinky really did have a teddy I could use it as a sleeping bag lol. as Hornet always says I am a walking 2018


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> The biggest thing I've noticed is, the arrow speed. My chrono tells me 282, theirs tells me 272


I knew you were going to say that...Hoyts are usually at least 5fps faster then the program says. 

Just move the slider until it gives the speed you are actually shooting. Then enter your marks :wink:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

archerpap said:


> I'll have to play with them after work tonight. The biggest thing I've noticed is, the arrow speed. My chrono tells me 282, theirs tells me 272. All the info I've loaded about my bow is correct, and changed the set ups where need be. I'll print out some marks, and see how close they are tomorrow.


Sorry to hijack, Do not worry what the speed says on AA. Get a good 30 and 80 yard mark. Weigh your arrow, make sure your peep to arrow and nock to sight are a solid measurment. Also your AMO draw. I have never had a good tape with OT2. with the above items entered into AA, you should be spot on. If you want you can email me your info and I will run it on AA and see if I get something different. email is [email protected]

Bowgod, I am working 2 miles from MAC. When are you shooting there? I guess the tuesday league?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

VA Vince said:


> Bowgod, I am working 2 miles from MAC. When are you shooting there? I guess the tuesday league?




I shoot there a couple times a week.
1. Tuesday night league (I ussually have to pre or post shoot for that though because the Jen is on my team, and she works most Tuesday's)
2. when ever I get bored
3. when they have Sunday shoots scheduled.

It's about the closest field range for me so I go there often. Are you a member? if so we can meet up in the evening sometime, and do some shooting. Members get 24/7 access to the field range.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Moral of the story: shoot every round 1 arrow at a time, stay focused, and only shoot "good" shots. There is a big difference between confidence, and complacency (sp?).


and get to the shoot on time... :zip: 

Good deal Bro, glad ya found the gremlins... :thumb: :cheers:

AA this weekend.. be there and get smacked.. :fish:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

VA Vince said:


> Sorry to hijack, Do not worry what the speed says on AA. Get a good 30 and 80 yard mark. Weigh your arrow, make sure your peep to arrow and nock to sight are a solid measurment. Also your AMO draw. I have never had a good tape with OT2. with the above items entered into AA, you should be spot on. If you want you can email me your info and I will run it on AA and see if I get something different. email is [email protected]
> 
> Bowgod, I am working 2 miles from MAC. When are you shooting there? I guess the tuesday league?


What Vince said.. with AA my marks are spot on with this method... I don't use a 20, rather a 30 and then a 70 or 80, whichever I feel is my best mark from shooting that day.. :thumb:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> AA this weekend.. be there and get smacked.. :fish:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


>




LOL TOO FUNNY

Now I might actually have to come over to AAA sunday. My question is will they actually let me shoot if I show up? I'm not leaving the house at 6 am to get there in time to shoot. If I come over it will likely be around NOON.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> LOL TOO FUNNY
> 
> Now I might actually have to come over to AAA sunday. My question is will they actually let me shoot if I show up? I'm not leaving the house at 6 am to get there in time to shoot. If I come over it will likely be around NOON.


Well, here's what the Man said in his thread, so......

This is a casual registration 9am to 2 pm on Saturday and 9am til 11 am on Sunday.

I'd be a bit early if ya come Sunday.. :lol: :wink: :rip:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, here's what the Man said in his thread, so......
> 
> This is a casual registration 9am to 2 pm on Saturday and 9am til 11 am on Sunday.
> 
> I'd be a bit early if ya come Sunday.. :lol: :wink: :rip:


HMMMM I have to drive to Glen burnie sunday either way I just wish I could register a little later 11 am is pushing my limits. I'll have to look into how far it is, but it definately makes sence to shoot there on Sunday unless her sister wants to go home on Saturday. I'll let you know when I will be there, just bring your sharpie.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> HMMMM I have to drive to Glen burnie sunday either way I just wish I could register a little later 11 am is pushing my limits. I'll have to look into how far it is, but it definately makes sence to shoot there on Sunday unless her sister wants to go home on Saturday. I'll let you know when I will be there, just bring your sharpie.


It's close for me, so I'm flexible, may shoot both if the weather cooperates.. 

Oh, the Sharpie's in the quiver, but it's been so long since I had to pull it out, that it may be dried out.. :noidea:  :darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> It's close for me, so I'm flexible, may shoot both if the weather cooperates..
> 
> Oh, the Sharpie's in the quiver, but it's been so long since I had to pull it out, that it may be dried out.. :noidea:  :darkbeer:



I'll talk to Jen when she gets home tonight, and see what she wants to do. I personally would rather shoot Saturday just because I can sleep in a little (we don't go to bed here until like 4 am) But at the same time I don't want to have to make that drive 2 days in a row so if her sister wants to stay until Sunday I will have to shoot Sunday morning. But I'd love to shoot with ya, and maybe even get me a sticky crispie.
I'll let you know tomorrow what the plan is.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> I'll talk to Jen when she gets home tonight, and see what she wants to do. I personally would rather shoot Saturday just because I can sleep in a little (we don't go to bed here until like 4 am) But at the same time I don't want to have to make that drive 2 days in a row so if her sister wants to stay until Sunday I will have to shoot Sunday morning. But I'd love to shoot with ya, and maybe even get me a sticky crispie.
> I'll let you know tomorrow what the plan is.


Prince William is closer then AAA :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Prince William is closer then AAA :wink:


Yeah, but I have to take her sister home to Glenn burnie either way so AAA is more along my route this week. If her sister wasn't coming in for the week end I would be going to PWA.

Now back to my question from earlier you got any vanes you want to sale? Either flo. green or flo. yellow?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Yeah, but I have to take her sister home to Glenn burnie either way so AAA is more along my route this week. If her sister wasn't coming in for the week end I would be going to PWA.
> 
> Now back to my question from earlier you got any vanes you want to sale? Either flo. green or flo. yellow?


That makes sense 

Nope.......I don't have anything that isn't black, white or orange. I have a bunch of orange 175s....I don't sell 187s and the black ones I have are going on some Nano's shortly:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> That makes sense
> 
> Nope.......I don't have anything that isn't black, white or orange. I have a bunch of orange 175s....I don't sell 187s and the black ones I have are going on some Nano's shortly:wink:




Jen might want some orange ones I'll have to ask her. How much you want for them?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Jen might want some orange ones I'll have to ask her. How much you want for them?


They really aren't for sale :doh: I have NEVER sold a FF....I will have to check and see what I have though.....and see if I feel like going to the PO.:embara:

I still haven't even sent my binos back to Vortex because I hate going to the PO :chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> They really aren't for sale :doh: I have NEVER sold a FF....I will have to check and see what I have though.....and see if I feel like going to the PO.:embara:
> 
> I still haven't even sent my binos back to Vortex because I hate going to the PO :chortle:


LOL I know the feeling, but I "have" to go to the PO every day.
It's no big deal though if she gets new vanes that just means I have to strip, and re-fletch her arrowsukey:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> They really aren't for sale :doh: I have NEVER sold a FF....I will have to check and see what I have though.....and see if I feel like going to the PO.:embara:
> 
> I still haven't even sent my binos back to Vortex because I hate going to the PO :chortle:


What's the matter - afraid you're going to see your picture on the wall?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> What's the matter - afraid you're going to see your picture on the wall?


You are now the owner of the worst post in the history of the Field Forum ukey:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> You are now the owner of the worst post in the history of the Field Forum ukey:


Sometimes, the truth hurts (doesn't it).  But I know what you mean - I detest going to a grocery store about as much as you do the PO. Of course the last time I stood in line at the PO, my desire to return was somewhat diminished - lots of BO at the PO. ukey:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Well for the past 3 weeks I have been frustrated, and in a slump with my shooting. I couldn't figure out what I was doing wrong, but as is typically the case the more frustrated I got the worse my shooting got.
> 
> I started the season off so good, shooting scores I would have paid to shoot last year. Then out of no where I hit this wall, and couldn't seem to get off of it. My scores soon regressed back to scores I was shooting last season. They finally bottomed out last week end when I put up a 508. I haven't shot a 508 since my second ever field round.
> 
> ...


I think you have described exactly what is going on with me. Last winter and early spring I was killing it indoors, moved outdoors and put up a great AM900 score and a couple of 540+ fields. The week before Big Sky I was having issues that carried over into that tournaments and I stucnk up the place. I had arrows hitting places I ain't ever seen em before.

I gotta figure this out. I saw flashes of my shot but they were only flashes couldn't keep em going.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sometimes, the truth hurts (doesn't it).


It might if I was an criminal....I would suggest you drop the comments....becuase your attempts at humor aren't hitting the mark.


----------

